# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  مبتكر “لينوكس” يحصل على أرفع جائزة في عالم التكنولوجيا

## دموع الغصون

ربح لينوس تورفالدز، مبتكر نظام لينوكس مفتوح المصدر، جائزة Millennium Technology Prize وهي جائزة رفيعة يُنظر إليها على أنها المعادل لجائزة نوبل لكن بالنسبة لعالم الابتكارات التقنية.
 ويتم منح هذه الجائزة مرة كل عامين وتُمنح للابتكارات التقنية التي رفعت بشكل كبير من نوعية حياة الإنسان.
وتمنح هذه الجائزة الأكاديمية الفنلندية للتكنولوجيا، وتأخذ بعين الاعتبار المرشحين من جميع أنحاء العالم ومن جميع حقول التكنولوجيا، ويقوم رئيس جمهورية فنلندة بتكريم الرابحين خلال احتفال خاص.ومن بين من حصلوا على الجائزة في الأعوام الماضية السير تيم بارنرز لي مخترع الويب، والبروفسور روبرت لانجر لتطويره مواداً حيوية تتحكم بإفراز العقاقير وتجديد الأنسجة، والبروفسور ميشيل غراتزيل لابتكاراته في مجال الخلايا الشمسية.
واعتبر تورفالدز في معرض تعليقه على الجائزة بأن تأثير لينوكس الفعلي يأتي في إتاحته للأشخاص والشركات إمكانية البناء عليه لتأدية مشاريعهم الخاصة.
ومنذ أن ابتكره تورفالدز في العام 1991، أصبح لينوكس نظام التشغيل الأكثر تنوعاً على الإطلاق في العالم، حيث يقوم بتشغيل ملايين هواتف أندرويد بالإضافة إلى تشغيله لمعظم الحواسب الخارقة supercomputers، كما يُشغل البنية التحتية لأضخم الشركات في العالم مثل غوغل وآمازون وفيسبوك والكثير من المواقع الأخرى، بالإضافة إلى كونه نظام التشغيل المسيطر في عالم الحوسبة السحابية.

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل هالنظام من افضل الانظمة 


مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

العفو ولو 

مشكور على مرورك

----------


## علاء سماره

مع اني مش فاهم شو يعني 

بس المبدعين في مجال التكنولوجيا كثار او ما بنعدوا

حتى في الاردن في كثار منهم

مشكوره

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مو عارفه شو يلي مو فاهمه بالزبط ؟؟ 

هو انا معك الأردن بتتميز ببروز المبدعين واصحاب الافكار الرائدة خاصة في مجال التكنولوجيا لكن مافي رعاية ولا دعم ولا تحفيز لكن هالجائزة متل ماهو مذكور بالموضوع هي مضاهية لجائزة نوبل بتقدم هذه الجائزة الأكاديمية الفنلندية للتكنولوجيا كل سنتين بتمنحها لشخص طبعاً الها معايير ومقاييس خاصة بنتمنى نشوف اسماء عربية و اردنية في السنوات القادمة 
*

----------


## sajoo

نظام رائه مشكوووور :Eh S(17):

----------


## &روان&

:SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## shams spring

*نظام الينوكس هو نظام رائع بكل المقايسس ... وعمل نقله نوعية في مجال التكنلوجيا واغلب المواقع المهمة بتعتمد عليه 
فعلا هو يستحق هذه الجائزة تكريما على ما قدمه لعالم التكنلوجيا من تطور ...

اشكرك دموع على هذا الخبر الجميل ... ابدعت*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين على المرور والتعليق 
راق لي تعليقكِ شمس بالفعل يستحق هذه التكريم والجائزة

----------

